# Oldies but Goodies - Richard Weatherby's Lumber Mill



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that the archives are toast, I'm posting links to good construction articles I've saved. Here's an excellent thread regarding a HUGE lumber mill Richard built.

Richard's Mill 


Search terms - logging, lumber mill, slip, scratch build, building


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, thanks for posting the mill PDF. Very interesting. And very BIG!


----------

